# Shine a light



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!

Last night i was zapping chanel on my TV,when i came across the Shine a light concert,by the Rolling Stones.

I was very suprised that mick jagger still has that much energy
I wonder what age is now?

Anyway the thing that really make me feelt good is,the spevcial guest that were there.Buddy Guy did a song, i think from muddy waters,and most of all,
JACK WHITE did a acoustic song with them...COOL

Being a guest at a rolling stones concert...that got to mean something.

AH! Jack white...sometime i think i could fu**ing DO you!!

Frank


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i've seen the blueray, but was somewhat disapointed, i wanted more a documentary on the life of the band in a day to day tour thing..not another live show.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't really like The Rolling Stones....i.e. I don't like their "sound" (i.e. - I don't like Mick's voice) .....but I must say that when I hear their songs done by others it makes me realize how great they were at song writing,,BUT - I must admit - I REALLY enjoyed that Shine a Light show......gritty, energetic and a great mix of guest appearances


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

FrankyFarGone said:


> I was very suprised that mick jagger still has that much energy
> I wonder what age is now?



i believe he's somewhere in the range of 234 this year.

saw this earlier in the year, overall it was pretty good. the stones are a very sloppy band sometimes, i felt that the first 4 or 5 songs were pretty throw away, but when they do manage to lock in together, it's possible to see why they're so popular. the guest spots were great, jack white played really well.. christina aguilera was a complete train wreck though. what a waste of talent.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wiki is your friend: Sir Michael Philip "Mick" Jagger (born 26 July 1943) is an English rock musician best known as the lead vocalist of the The Rolling Stones. 

*Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out!* got me through high school. Likely played it at least once a day for 5 years.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> i've seen the blueray, but was somewhat disapointed, i wanted more a documentary on the life of the band in a day to day tour thing..not another live show.


Yeah, I kinda wanted the same thing. It's funny that the only real documentary moment came when Keith was doing a horrible rendition of a song (I forget which). 

On the other hand, the live show was pretty darned good. I love the way the band sounded and the mix was solid.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I LOVE the Stones, and I enjoyed this flick for the most part. It seemed to me there was one night where Keith was playing well and enjoying himself, and another where he was playing OK, piss drunk, and really,really enjoying himself. I kinda wished Buddy Guy would've hit him over the head with his guitar when he was doing that voodoo, whirling dirvish pirate dance thing around him. I know this is one of Ole' Keef's signature stage antics, but that night he looked a little..um... unsure of his footing.

Shawn.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> I LOVE the Stones, and I enjoyed this flick for the most part. It seemed to me there was one night where Keith was playing well and enjoying himself, and another where he was playing OK, piss drunk, and really,really enjoying himself. I kinda wished Buddy Guy would've hit him over the head with his guitar when he was doing that voodoo, whirling dirvish pirate dance thing around him. I know this is one of Ole' Keef's signature stage antics, but that night he looked a little..um... unsure of his footing.
> 
> Shawn.


I loved Buddy's face when Keef tried to give him the guitar. Buddy was like "umm, thanks for the Guild, but I'm holding a Strat. It's what I play. In fact, people go out and buy my guitar to be like me. What the hell am I going to do with this thing?"


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I am not an overly big fan of the Stones but I really enjoyed this concert. I would definitely go to one of their concerts if I had the chance and the cash.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> I loved Buddy's face when Keef tried to give him the guitar. Buddy was like "umm, thanks for the Guild, but I'm holding a Strat. It's what I play. In fact, people go out and buy my guitar to be like me. What the hell am I going to do with this thing?"


I have a DVD called Hail,Hail Rock n roll,about Chuck Berry.
There olso kind of a "guitar" issue on that one.
Where someone got a old Gibson for Chuck to play on,but he did not want to,
preferring is newer one.I think that is Clapton that actually end up droping down is Fender to use the Old Gibson.

Frank


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome movie Frank! I love when Chuck shows Keef how to play "Johnny B. Goode" the "right" way. Obviously Mr. Berry needs to be the boss. When he plays the pedal steel gyitar at the end, it's magic.

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> Awesome movie Frank! I love when Chuck shows Keef how to play "Johnny B. Goode" the "right" way. Obviously Mr. Berry needs to be the boss. When he plays the pedal steel gyitar at the end, it's magic.
> 
> Shawn :food-smiley-004:


yeah..remember when he flip out on the girl that do the Hoochie coochie girl 
cover..in the rehearsel
I think chuck ended up kissing the girl feet,after feeling bad about shitting her up
your right that a nice 2dvd box set

Frank


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Love cup...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_4Yk9FUwx0

Thats the song!

Frank


----------

